
Ask HN: Is breaking a newly signed contract because of a hefty counter offer OK? - jcroll
Just signed a new contract and it took my two week notice for my current employer to finally act. They&#x27;ve offered a large counter offer which is tempting but would have to break a contract I just signed. Does anyone have experience with doing anything like this?
======
throw_temp
There is no absolutes. You look at what you signed and what you give up. I
have reneged on offers due to multiple reasons 1) the offer did not match what
we verbally discussed 2) I received a counter offer 3) I told them I was
waiting on another offer, they forced me to decide early. The other offer came
through, I called them back and told them I was withdrawing.

Bottom line is, you have to live with your decisions. In all cases they also
came back with more offers. For me personally, I could live with myself
walking away from the first one, but I felt I would be totally mercenary if I
took the counter-counter offer, and that it would lead to a work relationship
where I would not be sure if they would keep me. Not because I had any
particular moral qualms about it - I'm looking for the best work situation for
me.

------
JSeymourATL
> it took my two week notice for my current employer to finally act.

This happens frequently. Assuming money is NOT the sole motivating factor.
Would anything else at your current employer change? Here are some good
questions to consider> > [http://fortune.com/2017/03/12/counteroffer-job-
questions/](http://fortune.com/2017/03/12/counteroffer-job-questions/)

~~~
jcroll
Yeah it's funny, I always read about why you never accept the counter offer
and then you get one and you think about all the comforts of what you
currently have just with more money...

But your link is really good and brings up some salient points. Thank you.

